# Aikido Books



## CuongNhuka (Jul 15, 2007)

For those who dont know, I train in Cuong Nhu which includes Aikido. Lately I have developed an instrest in Aikido. So does anyone have any good books on the art?


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 16, 2007)

"Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere"  is a great book.  Breaks down the movements very well, and has great explanations for the moves and the art itself.

Also, "The Spirit of Aikido" by Ueshiba's son, is a great book on the principles and philosiphies of aikido.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

On my shopping list. Got anything else?


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 16, 2007)

This one comes pretty highly recommended:
Budo: Teachings of the Founder of Aikido By Morihei Ueshiba





http://astore.amazon.com/kunfubooonl-20/detail/4770020708/102-9844076-5598503



my friend who does aikido loves this book




http://astore.amazon.com/kunfubooonl-20/detail/4770023278/103-7214760-0547053


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll have to look into those.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Aikido and the Dynamic sphere is, as has already been mentioned, possibly the best book for someone who has a budding interest in aikido out there.  It's well worth getting.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

Got any others?


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 31, 2007)

ever get a good aikido book?

what about a DVD ? 

King of Aikido Vol. I


or you can download this movie for the low low price of only $2.99!! LOL

Steven Seagal in 'Ticker'


----------



## Yari (Aug 1, 2007)

I would argument that Aikido is more than just books about Aikido techniques. 
Centering, bodely knowledge, meditation, confrontation or zen-filosofi are just some examples that could cover it.

Check out japanese books about these things. A good book about centering is "the unfettered mind". 

I would also read no-aikido books like "*Afterzen: Experiences of a Zen Student Out on His Ear* " or "angrey white pygamas", since they give an idea on how people have "struggeled" to get to their goal.

/yari


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> ever get a good aikido book?
> 
> what about a DVD ?
> 
> ...


 
I might check out the King of Aikido. I'm not much for Seagal movies though.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2007)

Yari said:


> I would argument that Aikido is more than just books about Aikido techniques.
> Centering, bodely knowledge, meditation, confrontation or zen-filosofi are just some examples that could cover it.
> 
> Check out japanese books about these things. A good book about centering is "the unfettered mind".
> ...


 
Good suggestions. My reason for writing this thread is out of desire to see not only the techniques that Cuong Nhu has which are Aikido based, but also the Concepts which are Aikido based. By getting an understanding of where Cuong Nhu comes from, I can better understand where it is going. I suppose.
I have also begun to find the Aikido in Cuong Nhu very intresting.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 2, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I'm not much for Seagal movies though.


 
(it was kindof a joke )


----------



## Jose Garrido (Aug 2, 2007)

I would not recommend the Hiden Roots of Aikido...Daitoryu Since it doesn't show Daito-ryu, at least not the ones I've practiced or seen.

As far as Aikido Books are concerned IMHO the ones I like best are the Traditional Aikido series by Morihiro Saito sensei. These books are very comprehensive. There is a video that goes with the original series of these books. The latest version have been expanded and I do not believe that there is an available video with the latest version.

You can easilly obtain them by talking with Stanley Pranin at www.aikidojournal.com.

Just my 2 centavos,

Jose Garrido


----------



## Budo_NJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Aikido Shugyo, by Gozo Shioda seems like a good book.

I've read 1 chapter online and I plan on buying the book.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 10, 2007)

Those books look pretty intresting. I'll have to look into them.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 14, 2007)

When I was in the Philippines, my uncle who still lives with my grandparents (He's 28 and is somewhat of a caretaker for my grandparents) gave me he his oldest brother's book that he had as a teenager.  It's called "What is Aikido?" by Koichi Tohei.  It's a very interesting read on the martial art as well as giving some background information on Morihei Ueshiba.    

My dad also had a book called "Aikido: The Way of Harmony" which according to Amazon.com you can buy it for $1.80.  I don't remember much about it, but it did have diagrams and such in it.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 15, 2007)

Might have to look into it, however, I don't imagine those books are still in print.


----------



## howard (Aug 15, 2007)

Jose Garrido said:


> I would not recommend the Hiden Roots of Aikido...Daitoryu Since it doesn't show Daito-ryu, at least not the ones I've practiced or seen.


I'd advise everybody to listen to this gentleman when he talks about Daito-ryu.  He definitely knows what he's talking about.

And he's right about that book.  What's shown as Daito-ryu in that book is rather different from what you'll see in a legitimate Daito-ryu dojo.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still intrested in hearing what he is presenting as Daito Ryu, that isn't Daito Ryu.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey CuongNhuka, just though of another great book, "the spirit of Aikido"  by Kisshomaru Ueshiba.  Very good book, talks much about the history and philosophy of aikido from the point of view of the founder's son.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll look into that one as well.


----------

